# [SOLVED] Auto run presentation on startup



## Vinnyirl (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anybody know how I would get my PC to start up and run a power point presentation automatically. 

I don't just want it to open the presentation I want to presentation to run in slideshow.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Auto run presentation on startup*

Hey Vinnyirl,

I haven't tested this, you could try saving the file as a .PPS (Power Point Show). Then moving this .PPS file to the startup folder on the computer. Not sure if it would work, but its worth a shot haha. This is assuming is a Windows based machine.

Hope this helps,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## Vinnyirl (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Auto run presentation on startup*

Cant believe I missed that. Thanks that works perfect


----------

